# Fluval spec or chi?



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey guys I was wanting to get the fluval spec 2 gallon or the fluval chi 5 gallon which one works better I am going to use it for a heavily planted tank . I am also putting my hm in it any pros and cons ? Also give your opinion pls ! Thanks! I will heavily plant it so which one gives me more space to aqua scape thanks again! I may respond a little bit late


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I do not have either tank but if I were to choose I would get the spec, I do not like the thingy in the center of the chi, but throw in the 3rd choice of the ebi/flora, the ebi is for shrimp and is more geared towards that, but mine grows plants just fine, the flora has a mini co2 system


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

If you can get the Spec V instead of the 2-gallon Spec, I would definitely choose the Spec. I have two Spec Vs and the Chi, and I far prefer the Spec. My long-finned males are always unhappy in the Chi (I will only use it for a HMPK), and the light that comes with it really will not grow much of anything. If you watch, you can get the Spec V on sale for about $62 sometimes, on Amazon....


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

To answer your original question, though, I would still choose the Chi over the 2-gallon Spec. If you want to plant it, you'll just have to get a desk lamp to shine down on it.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay thanks! Deanna so you perfer the chi because you usually dont have hm's and you reccommend it for hmpk's right?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Stone said:


> I do not have either tank but if I were to choose I would get the spec, I do not like the thingy in the center of the chi, but throw in the 3rd choice of the ebi/flora, the ebi is for shrimp and is more geared towards that, but mine grows plants just fine, the flora has a mini co2 system


never heard of the flora? but i just searched it up and it looks great+it comes with co2 yay! that'll probably be my first decision but do you know where i can get it?


----------

